
Astronomers report the most distant radio galaxy ever discovered - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-08-astronomers-distant-radio-galaxy.html
======
bkohlmann
The crazy thing about this is that based on this article [1] and some simple
calculations, this galaxy and us are moving away at 86 percent of the speed of
light!

Every megaparsec of distance leads to an increase in relative speed of 70
km/s. A parsec is about 3.26 lightyears - so a megaparsec is 3.26 million
light years.

Dividing 12 billion by 3.26 million gives us ~3680 megaparsecs of distance
between us. Multiplied by 70 km/sec, we get a speed of 257,000 km / sec or 86%
of the speed of light! (300,000 km /sec)

[1] [http://curious.astro.cornell.edu/about-us/104-the-
universe/c...](http://curious.astro.cornell.edu/about-us/104-the-
universe/cosmology-and-the-big-bang/expansion-of-the-universe/1066-can-two-
galaxies-move-away-from-each-other-faster-than-light-intermediate)

~~~
0xfaded
How linearly does that scale as you approach the speed of light?

~~~
stephengillie
Speed of light affects how fast information (force) can be transmitted through
spacetime. The expansion is spacetime itself growing - so it should be
completely linear. This is the basis for the Alcubierre warp drive.

